# Is Covid-19 testing the answer?



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

I suppose a way to treat both the vaccinated and unvaccinated fairly is testing; thus ending the issue of vaccinated against unvaccinated.  This would only address the issue of -do you have an active case or not.  Those with active spreadable cases must quarantine.

My husband works for a large company that has gone to work from home for about a year and a half.  But some employees can not work from home, those are allowed to work at the nearly deserted buildings.  The new policy, however, is before entrance to the building they must be tested.

They report to security/HR and are tested EVERY SINGLE DAY for Covid before they are allowed into the building.  It’s the rapid test, they have to wait a half hour for the results.  But this negates the vaccination issue.

What do you think?  Is proof of a negative test better than proof of vaccination?

Course the problem is, as CNN recently reported, is a positive Covid test means you have Covid.  But a negative Covid test, can be a false negative, and could possible mean you still have Covid.    Still, it is better than no testing.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

I am totally puzzled about the value of these tests. You can test negative, walk out of the clinic, and get infected 5 minutes later. So what does that prove?  

I guess it might be useful if you have some symptoms that could be Covid, but could be just a bad cold or something else.  But for people who are feeling well, what does the test accomplish?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I am totally puzzled about the value of these tests. You can test negative, walk out of the clinic, and get infected 5 minutes later. So what does that prove?
> 
> I guess it might be useful if you have some symptoms that could be Covid, but could be just a bad cold or something else.  But for people who are feeling well, what does the test accomplish?


I'm with you.  I constantly hear of people testing positive, only to get a negative result hours later.  It bounces back and forth very easily, one person was tested three times within a short period and had two negatives and one positive, so the doctor on the radio said they could go with the negative.  My husband and I have never been tested and never felt sick from Covid.  I imagine I will only get tested if it's mandatory to go somewhere, so far that has not been the case.  I'm fully vaccinated and boosted and hope if more people get their shots, we can control the severity of this deadly worldwide virus.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2021)

It would be interesting to find out how "accurate" these tests are.  I suspect that there is a high percentage of False results....both positive And negative.  These long lines of people, in the recent news, waiting to be Tested are accomplishing little. or nothing.  Unless they get vaccinated, and follow the mask/distancing suggestions, their "tests" are not going to protect them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I am totally puzzled about the value of these tests. You can test negative, walk out of the clinic, and get infected 5 minutes later. So what does that prove?
> 
> I guess it might be useful if you have some symptoms that could be Covid, but could be just a bad cold or something else.  But for people who are feeling well, what does the test accomplish?


I agree with you but testing negative allows people to fly on airplanes, attend sports events, and work.  But, as I said, at my husbands company they solved this issue *by testing every single employee every single day that they come to work.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm with you.  I constantly hear of people testing positive, only to get a negative result hours later.  It bounces back and forth very easily, one person was tested three times within a short period and had two negatives and one positive, so the doctor on the radio said they could go with the negative.  My husband and I have never been tested and never felt sick from Covid.  I imagine I will only get tested if it's mandatory to go somewhere, so far that has not been the case.  I'm fully vaccinated and boosted and hope if more people get their shots, we can control the severity of this deadly worldwide virus.


I do not believe we can control it.  I did before Joey got sick; now I do not.  I just hope for the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not believe we can control it.  I did before Joey got sick; now I do not.  I just hope for the best.


I try and stay positive, if more people get vaccinated, wear masks indoors and follow the safety guidelines like they should have been doing from the beginning, we can get a grip on this thing.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Ya!  I'm totally puzzled about the testing and the daily figures too!  Funny thing is that our Canadian government has just announced that people with slight covid can go back to work.  Darn it but it's good for me not to follow this boring covid news everyday.  I just follow the headlines and keep moving.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It would be interesting to find out how "accurate" these tests are.  I suspect that there is a high percentage of False results....both positive And negative.  These long lines of people, in the recent news, waiting to be Tested are accomplishing little. or nothing.  Unless they get vaccinated, and follow the mask/distancing suggestions, their "tests" are not going to protect them.


Well much like % of those with shots the accuracy of these tests changes depending on slant....

The quick result antigen ones I read were between 58-75% accurate .... depends on how you look at that but if looking like how they used to grade in school the top is a C.

i do not know how they decided but claim there are more false negative ....then false positive.

A friend went to an urgent care had a test ... positive and the *doctor said* these are not good tests go find a place with a PCR test to know for sure.
Some tests now they throat swab and it has been suggested to make sure you had not drank coffee or cols as it may alter your results.....


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2021)

Covid tests have a 47% reliability rate.  They admitted that back then, but not now, of course.
That's the reality.  As with the vaccines, exaggerating their benefits changes nothing.


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 31, 2021)

I think there is a lot of manipulating the system to get the results that further a particular agenda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> Covid tests have a 47% reliability rate.  They admitted that back then, but not now, of course.
> That's the reality.  As with the vaccines, exaggerating their benefits changes nothing.


They are admitting the test does not have a good reliability rate and that they are retesting.  Don’t spread false facts and stop listening to Fox News.


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I think there is a lot of manipulating the system to get the results that further a particular agenda.


Always has, always will be.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> They are admitting the test do not have a good reliability rate and that they are retesting.  Don’t spread false facts and stop listening to Fox News.


They had NO choice but admit the flaws in test. 

Another item more time or effort should be spent on or revised ASAP to fix issues .... 
any other product being sold to public  that failed that much would be updated or bugs fixed ...................
.this is why many do not want to spend their own money on home tests cause the know it is a bad product but want government to provide for free .... cause a "free"  product can be subpar. 

with millions just paid for by government who has a history of not knowing they are being ripped off ( like a $600 hammer) why would test companies bother to improve. 
just now we get OUT patient  treatment drugs but they are dependent on EARLY detection ........and ACCURATE testing is  very important in that.

some have no or mild issues BEFORE vaccine some got seriously ill quick ----- we still have no idea why?    
yet some item money was spent to research is highly suspect.

this link clearly show agenda over lives..... 
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahb...l-treatment-to-minorities-with-covid-n2601258


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jeni said:


> They had NO choice but admit the flaws in test.
> 
> Another item more time or effort should be spent on or revised ASAP to fix issues ....
> any other product being sold to public  that failed that much would be updated or bugs fixed ...................
> ...


Of course they had a choice, there is always a choice.  But From the beginning “they” have said there were issues with the testing.

As for people not spending money on home testing kits, hmm, that would be because the home testing kits are mostly sold out.

Are you familiar with the saying “people would complain if they were hung with a new rope”.  As to what else you were talking about, it is just a repeat of the same old stuff that everyone has talked about endlessly so why keep going there?  No, don’t answer that, it’s a rhetorical question.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Of course they had a choice, there is always a choice.  But From the beginning “they” have said there were issues with the testing.


It would have been wise to have invested in improving the tests.
Pfizer and others are working on this now, but they say they need more funding.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

@win231 

That level of greed is insane, right?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 31, 2021)

What I think is insane is that the government demands people be vaccinated even though the vaccine is not always effective, and they mandate testing which is often unreliable and the results of which are ephemeral, assuming the test is available at all. The “science” which we are supposed to trust changes weekly, and any opposing viewpoints are squashed immediately.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> What I think is insane is that the government demands people be vaccinated even though the vaccine is not always effective, and they mandate testing which is often unreliable and the results of which are ephemeral, assuming the test is available at all. The “science” which we are supposed to trust changes weekly, and any opposing viewpoints are squashed immediately.


The testing is reliable in regards to positive, it’s the negative part of testing that it in doubt; and always had been.  I am just going to assume that people with a slight case of covid are the problem.  My son’s SO and my daughters husband barely had symptoms although they did both tested positive.

I assume people with no symptoms might test negative while still having Covid.

But with the new variety of Covid tearing through our population I think over the counter testing matters a lot due to the effect of Covid on children.  More sick children, more hospitalized children, more dying children.

It seems that the situation of children will effect the rate of vaccination, and more unvaccinated are getting vaccinated.


----------

